# Liquidised meals



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Any thoughts on liquidising your meals.... not all of them just perhaps two of them. I know protein shakes are out there but a proper food meal is way better than those shakes so figured if I can drink it then I can get one or two meals down easier.

So question... anyone know if this overtime is bad?


----------



## bigden (Jul 16, 2007)

u mean like putting meat veg and that in a blender and drinking it?


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

yip?  before any of you try it I dont recomened tuna and potatoe!!!!

chicken, veggies and rice or potatoe.....


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

One thing i can think of is that by liquidising it, you are doing your stomachs work for you. So maybe the food will go through your stomach and everything else quicker, making it not as good as if you ate it properly.

Not sure how correct that is, but that is how i would think of it.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Then that would make protein shakes useless....?


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

The reason whole food is so good is that it's whole. The structure of it lowers it's GI, think of the difference between fruit and fruit juice. Apart from speading up the digestion of your food (which you don't want) you will also by pass your mouth, as you chew saliva breaks down the carbs into simpler sugars your digestive tract can deal with, missing this part will put a much greater stress on the digestive tract and can lead to bloating or heartburn. Finnaly and this is pure speculation, I'd say that the slow release of food allows your body to use the vits and minerals in the food. Leave it as nature intended IMO.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

DaPs said:


> One thing i can think of is that by liquidising it, you are doing your stomachs work for you. So maybe the food will go through your stomach and everything else quicker, making it not as good as if you ate it properly.
> 
> Not sure how correct that is, but that is how i would think of it.


No, it is actually the opposite, which surprised me too.

There was a program on about food/diet last week, and they took two groups, with 2 exact same meals.

It was chicken, broccoli, and a glass of water.

One lot ate the food and drank the water, while one lot had the food liquidised, (same quantity), and made into a soup.

They then used an MRI to see how long the stomach stayed full and stretched for, the soup guys had a full stomach for longer.

What happened was with the meal, the water passed through, leaving just the food, where as with the soup, the water was combined, so the volume in the stomach was greater for longer, giving a feeling of fullness.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i have often thought about putting food in the blender when dieting, most of the time i just cant face eating the stuff!!


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

more info required here from knowledgeable guys, not just speculation. This is an interested thread Tainted Soul!


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

Nytol said:


> No, it is actually the opposite, which surprised me too.
> 
> There was a program on about food/diet last week, and they took two groups, with 2 exact same meals.
> 
> ...


Your stomach is not your digestive tract is it? Plus what Daps was on about was getting the nutrients out of the food which will be done better if it's digested (note digested not just sitting in the stomach) for longer. Plus I can't see how by passing saliva can be a good idea, it's not just there to keep your mouth moist it plays an important part in digestion. Just because you make a shake out of whole foods it won't make it better than powders. However givem saliva is mainly involved with breaking down carbohydarate's taking shakes high in fats like the old school bodybuilder did will be more kind to the digestive system than raw oat powder or any other low GI carb source.

While Daps explained him self badly again, he is on the right line this time. Hell it had to happen sometime


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

leeston said:


> more info required here from knowledgeable guys, not just speculation. This is an interested thread Tainted Soul!


Cheers mate... and your "other" threads are very interesting! 

We not talking about liquidising all your meals only the ones where you would have a shake perhaps. Some powdered protein cant be better than real food cooked the night before and liquidised.... impossible.

I am looking at perhaps the following idea

Meal 1 : breakfast

6 raw eegs, protein powder and my choice of cereal (oats or Pro-Nutro)

Meal 2 - liquidised

chicken breast/fish, veggies and potatoes/rice - liquid either water or milk

meal 3

real food requiring knife and fork

Meal 4 - liquidised

chicken breast/fish, veggies and potatoes/rice - liquid either water or milk

Gym

POST workout shake

Meal 5 -

real food requiring knife and fork

Meal 6 - bedtime shake

cottage cheese, eggs and protein powder..

Something like that.

Now ultimately if you end up with the same get out what you put in. Then perhaps meal 3 become liquid too and food at work is not so much of a pain. I would still be eating more whole food than the average man?


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

thestudbeast said:


> Your stomach is not your digestive tract is it? Plus what Daps was on about was getting the nutrients out of the food which will be done better if it's digested (note digested not just sitting in the stomach) for longer. Plus I can't see how by passing saliva can be a good idea, it's not just there to keep your mouth moist it plays an important part in digestion. Just because you make a shake out of whole foods it won't make it better than powders. However givem saliva is mainly involved with breaking down carbohydarate's taking shakes high in fats like the old school bodybuilder did will be more kind to the digestive system than raw oat powder or any other low GI carb source.
> 
> While Daps explained him self badly again, he is on the right line this time. Hell it had to happen sometime


The original post was asking if by liquidising meals, could more be gotten in.

I was showing that by liquidising the meal, your stomach stays fuller for longer, making you feel fuller, and therefore not want to eat as often.

I said nothing about absorbsion of nutrients, my post was purely about if liquid food would allow more to be consumed over the day, and the findings of the study showed not.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Nytol said:


> The original post was asking if by liquidising meals, could more be gotten in.
> 
> I was showing that by liquidising the meal, your stomach stays fuller for longer, making you feel fuller, and therefore not want to eat as often.
> 
> I said nothing about absorbsion of nutrients, my post was purely about if liquid food would allow more to be consumed over the day, and the findings of the study showed not.


So then although it goes down easier it could hamper getting further meals down regulary. interesting.


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

Nytol said:


> The original post was asking if by liquidising meals, could more be gotten in.
> 
> I was showing that by liquidising the meal, your stomach stays fuller for longer, making you feel fuller, and therefore not want to eat as often.
> 
> I said nothing about absorbsion of nutrients, my post was purely about if liquid food would allow more to be consumed over the day, and the findings of the study showed not.


My mistake.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Just eat it, its too good to waste drinking...lol


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

As a student i used to blend a tin of tuna with some oats and water and neck it, not nice but done the trick, another favourite was tuna and orange juice lol.

These days i have the time and the money to eat properly lol


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Tuna shakes baby 

http://www.deepsquatter.com/shake.htm


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> Tuna shakes baby
> 
> http://www.deepsquatter.com/shake.htm


If only i saw that years ago as a student lol


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

TaintedSoul said:


> So then although it goes down easier it could hamper getting further meals down regulary. interesting.


Yes, that was their findings.

It was called 'the truth about food', it was on Discovery, but is an OU program, there have been a few of these on BBC2 about various foods, and the science behind the cooking of them, I find it very interesting, but I had not seen this one before.

This episode was all about dieting for weight loss, one of the other experiments was they fed 1 of 2 groups a high calcium diet to see if it did have any effect on the amount of fat excreted, (and it did), they had the participants keep all their $hit for testing, very nice(!)


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Five-O said:


> Just eat it, its too good to waste drinking...lol


Mate I eat chicken, mash and peas almost every day and love it. I just dont have time to sit every 3 hours eating. Plus contracting it does not look good whenever my boss comes over I am stuffing my face or warming up food. Hence the drink it mission.

Maybe I need to start a journal on it


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

jw007 said:


> As a student i used to blend a tin of tuna with some oats and water and neck it, not nice but done the trick, another favourite was tuna and orange juice lol.
> 
> These days i have the time and the money to eat properly lol


No money is not a problem for me.... it's finding time to sit down and eat.

Like now.. got to go prepare my meal in the kitchen..


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> Mate I eat chicken, mash and peas almost every day and love it. I just dont have time to sit every 3 hours eating. Plus contracting it does not look good whenever my boss comes over I am stuffing my face or warming up food. Hence the drink it mission.
> 
> Maybe I need to start a journal on it


How about hooking yourself up to a protein filled drip lol


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

jw007 said:


> How about hooking yourself up to a protein filled drip lol


Hmmmmm.....

BCAAs + Glucose maybe.

Protein wouldn't work. It would be like having beef via IV. And no one wants a beef injection...

Daps... Don't get any ideas...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> Mate I eat chicken, mash and peas almost every day and love it. I just dont have time to sit every 3 hours eating. Plus contracting it does not look good whenever my boss comes over I am stuffing my face or warming up food. Hence the drink it mission.
> 
> Maybe I need to start a journal on it


You need to set your stall out when you start a new contract...

First you eat when you get in, then you eat at lunch and then you eat before you go home with protein shakes in between...

After a while they will be running down to the shops for a new bucket of ON Gold for you...


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Hmmmmm.....
> 
> BCAAs + Glucose maybe.
> 
> ...


PMSL


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

jw007 said:


> How about hooking yourself up to a protein filled drip lol


If it was possible I would try it.... I am lazy I know that so I have to find ways to work smarter and not harder.

I'll give a tuna shake a go and see if I can stomach it. Donno if chicken goes into a blender too easily


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

The drip never worked and no one is running down to get me protein.

So a can of tuna and two scoops protein powder.... very edible.


----------

